# Selling Household Items??



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2009)

If you are leaving the Cairo (or know someone who is) and need to sell your household items, please let me know. We are moving to Cairo on June 21st and need to buy everything from A to Z. We are specifically interested in the following items: 

- Refidgerator 
- Washer 
- TV- must be flat screen LCD > 40' 
- MODERN / CONTEMP furniture ONLY 
- Heaters 
- Bed Rooms 
- Kitchen Appliances 
- Kitchen Cabinets

Let me know ASAP.


----------



## abuyounus (Feb 5, 2009)

where about in egypt are you moving to? I may be able to help you


----------



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2009)

abuyounus said:


> where about in egypt are you moving to? I may be able to help you


I will be moving to the Mohendsin area. Are you selling any items?


----------



## koko661 (Jul 5, 2009)

*welcom to Egypt*

HI ,I know this area very well and I have a freind lives there . Ican ask him to help you if you do not mind . are you still looking for household items or not .


----------



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2009)

*HI KoKo*

Yes, i am still in the market for certain items:

- flat screen TV- 40' and up
- Dish and Reciver 
- Modern Accessories
- Modern Bedroom

If you know anyone that has such items and is looking to sell quick. Please let me know


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

May I suggest that you contact ex pat clubs and put an advert on their message boards, there is usually a small fee for the card but its pennies.


----------



## koko661 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,Ramy. 
Ihave just read your post and I am sorry for late .please , send me PM for more discusion about the items you need .


----------

